# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  gesprongen appendicitis

## aichie

hallo,

ik heb me net lid gemaakt van dit forum, omdat wij eigenlijk met de handen in het haar zitten...
Onze zoon heeft 2 jaar geleden een gesprongen appendix gehad, hij was toen pas drie jaar. De diagnose werd heel laat gesteld, ook op de echo zag men niets, pas met een scan en door de resultaten van de bloedafname, werd de diagnose gesteld. Alles ging toen heel vlug, eigenlijk hadden ze hem willen door voeren naar Gent, maar daar was geen tijd meer voor. Hij begon al in coma te vallen, zijn leven heeft echt aan een zijden draadje gehangen. Hij had al een zeer ernstige buikvliesontsteking, alle organen werden een uur gespoeld, Ze hebben hem meer dan 24u in coma gehouden. De chirurg heeft alles gedaan wat hij kon, dankzij hem leeft onze zoon nog. Hij had nog nooit zo'n buik gezien, zelfs niet bij een volwassenen, zij hij achteraf. Na een week ontstond er een abces en werd hij terug geopereerd, toen ging de herstelling wat beter. Maar toen we thuis waren, kwam er terug na een aantal weken wat etter uit de wond. Gelukkig hebben ze dit kunnen verhelpen met de wond wat open te prikken. Het is een lang verhaal die ik hier heel kort vertel. Wij hebben als ouders een verschrikkelijke periode meegemaakt, maar onze zoon, die slechts een peuter was heeft het allemaal moeten doorstaan. Nu zijn we twee jaar later en komen er nog altijd gevolgen uit. Zijn tandjes waren aangetast van de morfine, hij heeft nog steeds een hele moeilijke stoelgang, tot vorige zomer had hij hevige buiksteken, maar toen ze van een darmverlenging praatten (doordat ze bij de eerste operatie een stuk dikke darm hebben moeten wegsnijden) zijn we uiteindelijk bij een osteopaat beland. Die helpt ons echt wel en onze zoon heeft echt vertrouwen in hem. Hij heeft nu last van zijn oortjes, er stapelt zich heel wat vocht op achter zijn trommelvlies, waardoor hij minder hoort. Dit zou ook een gevolg zijn van...
Wij beginnen ons echt zorgen te maken over de toekomst, ik ben bang van wat er nog allemaal zal uitkomen. We wisten sowieso dat dit iets ging worden van lange duur, de dokters hebben ons verwittigd dat we problemen kunnen ondervinden tot hij helemaal volgroeid is, maar toch... Onze zoon heeft al zoveel meegemaakt. Ook voor ons is dit ontzettend moeilijk, we kunnen het nog steeds niet loslaten doordat er geen eind aan komt. Mijn vraag is of er mensen zijn met dezelfde ervaringen, of er zijn die misschien een antwoord hebben op mijn vragen, bedenkingen... het zal voor ons misschien een geruststelling zijn

----------


## sietske763

hay,
3jaar geleden ben ik ook met spoed op IC beland, ook met buikvlies ontsteking en aan de nierdialyse en beademing, ook hebben ze toen een paar x mijn buik gespoeld..
ik heb ook heel veel geluk dat ik nog leef.

ik kan je niet echt helpen om moed in te spreken maar ik denk dat eerlijkheid ook rust kan geven.
ik loop ook nog vanwege rest verschijnselen bij specialisten en ben vorig jaar nog 2x opgenomen, dubbele longontsteking en verstopte darmen, beide dus nog vanwege de medische misser.
heb ook zeker alle klachten die uw zoontje ook heeft, gebit, huid, enz alles naar de filistijnen.
helemaal mobiel ben ik ook niet meer geworden.
doordat ik volwasen ben kan ik de dingen relativeren zoals bv; slecht gebit>maar leef nog wel.
dat kan een klein kind natuurlijk niet, hij is afhankelijk van jullie..
als je meer wil weten kan je me een pm sturen of hier reageren maar ik denk niet dat jullie erg blij zijn met dit antwoord maar ik kan maar beter eerlijk zijn.
heel veel sterkte

----------

